# ALL DAY I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA GET DIARRHEA OR LOOSE STOOLS, BUT NOTHING ~!



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

This has happened before to me, but today it's so bad....I get a pains in my stomach and I think, o.k...I'm probably gonna get diarrhea, or loose stools, because that's the kind of pain it feels like, but then after a few minutes or even seconds, it goes away...and this happens ON AND OFF all day! It is now 10:40 and it's still happening, and it started at about 1:30 this afternoon...I'm glad of course I'm getting no diarrhea, but yet, it's so annoying because I keep thinking "o.k. this time it's definitely gonna happen", but yet it doesn't. It's making me extra nauseous too!It also feels like my rectum is full also..Basically it just all out feels like hell!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

Me too! I get this feeling a lot myself. It is really annoying when I am supposed to go to work, or class, or have plans... I eventually end up with the diarrhea or the loose stools, but I have yet to find out anything to help it all along. Especially when I am running to the bathroom and nothing happens! Ugh!I know all of this doesn't help you out any. But rest assured, you are not alone when you feel like this. Maybe someone else will have a trick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

You are not alone....I had this feeling on Friday, had MAJOR cramping and felt sick, felt like a big attack of D would hit, but never did. I've had this a few other times too....don't know any suggestions though maybe someone else does?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2000)

I get this a lot too. My doctor once said that I have a very active bowel, that the muscles, as they contract, sometimes squeeze the bowel contents back and forth, rather than just moving them forward as normal muscles would do. This also causes trapped gas. I think (my opinion only) that this is what causes my cramping and feeling that I'm going to have loose stools. Some days when I have this, I do have more frequent trips to the bathroom, may be three to five times a day, but stools are normal or at least loosely formed. Don't know, but I really hate it.


----------

